# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  My new Palmtop.

## keehoe

Hi all, this fish doesn't calm down until i use my palm over it as background. 



Another one while sleeping. (This is the alpha male.) Colour not as rich as it is in breeding tank.



Again, for some reason the orangie colour of the fish does show in photo.
Is it the background?



Is this one better? Got its colour, most of it at least but lost the detail.
I think it is time to save up for a better camera.

----------


## imported_lily

Hi Kee Hoe,

That's a nice little bugger you have!! Something must be very wrong if your fish is 'seeking' your palm as background. I think the poor little fellow must have suffered a shock or else it won't react this way. About the one sleeping, hmm... did it show any interest if you put in a female? If not, sorry to say this.. but be prepared for the worst..  :Crying:  

Did you change the water recently or net them out to play??  :Mr. Green:

----------


## keehoe

Hi Lily, you are right. Have been keeping them in the dark to bring out the colour. But they get excited everytime they see my hand. I use hand to feed, and catch them if i were to transfer them. I only worry that they love my hand more than the female fish.

Regarding the sleeping beauty, All my fish are used to transfer from one place to another. It would be OK in a few hours as they are tough. Just have to make sure that the water condition is about the same. There is a female in the same tank but obviously he have difficulty finding it.

----------

